# Motorbike scooter rack



## 104400 (May 9, 2007)

Hello, I have bought my first motor home, a Hymer564 on a Fiat 2.5TD 3.1 tonne. I would like to fit a rack on the back to accomodate a motorbike or scooter (yet to be determined). I have seen my type of unit carring bikes so I know its possible. What I really need to know is where do I get started, What rack? Where from? How fitted? etc etc. can anyone out there get me started.

Much Appreciated 

Bob


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

At 3.1 tonnes I would keep an eye on your all up weight... 

May be worth upgrading the max weight first...


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Try reading through this thread - I asked the same qustion some time ago.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-16378-.html


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I have the same problem . . . after putting my Hymer E-510 on a weighbridge I find I need to uprate [replate] from 3500 to 3870Kg . . this is usually just a paper exercise & costs 200 +VAT from http://www.svtech.co.uk/


----------



## 103722 (Apr 3, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> I have the same problem . . . after putting my Hymer E-510 on a weighbridge I find I need to uprate [replate] from 3500 to 3870Kg . . this is usually just a paper exercise & costs 200 +VAT from http://www.svtech.co.uk/


Excuse my ignorance - I'm looking to put a scooter rack on the back of my Pioneer Magellan (Autocruise Starfire equivalent, Peugot Boxer van) and having been to the weighbridge I'm worried about rear axle loading - how can uprating the load carrying capacity be just a "paper exercise"?


----------

